# Advantages of IUI?



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi girls, I am new to the board so forgive me if you have gone over this topic before.  Basically, I've got a FSH of 10.2, and my husband's got clumpy sperm. Soooo..we have been advised IUI two cycles and then to IVF.  As far as I can see, however, IUI has a realy low success rate of about 20%.  I know I'm in a bit of a negative fug with all this infertility lark at the moment, but it's difficult for me to see the positives about doing a procedure that will probably not work.  Any advice


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello,

I can understand why you are not feeling particularly positive about IUI but I think most of the girls on here would probably agree that even if it hasn't worked for them it is very good preparation for IVF. The IUI process with drugs to stimulate the ovaries  and monitoring of the follicles is very similar to the stimming used in IVF and will help the clinic to see how you respond to the drugs. A lot of ladies find the idea of IVF a bit daunting and IUI helps them to metally prepare.

If your DH has clumpy sperm then it probably doesn't make it to the right place to fertilise the egg. With IUI the best sperm are put in the just the right place to meet and fertilise the egg so even if the odds are low they will still be better than natural ttc. 

The only concern would be your FSH levels. Some of the ladies on here will be able to recommend some 'tricks' tolower your FSH level. 

If you are still not happy about having IUI then speak to your consultant and they will be able to give you more advice or possibly go straight to IVF if they think you are ready.

I know IUI has low percentages, but it has worked against the odds for lots of ladies on this board so if you do go down that road try to stay as     as you can.

Good luck,

D x


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Well I know my FSH is on the higher side, but when they looked at me follicles on the USS the Consultant said she was happy with my ovarian reserve and she wasn't that concerned about it.  I'm having acupuncture etc as well.


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello,

If they are not worried about ovarian reserve then I would definitely suggest going down the IUI route first as a 'warm-up' and hopefully you won't have to move on to IVF at all.

D x


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Ta Doods, fingers crossed !!!  This site is so incredibly helpful, and it's nice to know I'm not on my own


----------

